# Steve Burke & Charlotte Bruyn-- Legalize



## mindphuk (Oct 22, 2010)

Parody video based on the Eminem track &#8220;Love The Way You Lie&#8221;
[youtube]NdIYVWA0dr0[/youtube]


----------



## Kindwoman (Oct 22, 2010)

As a young stoner growing up in the late 60's - I listened to song after song whose themes were "End the Vietnam War", "Smoke Pot" and of course, "If you can't be with the one you love, love the one you're with".

I can't tell you how proud (FINALLY) - to hear a new generations song questioning government, and the idiocy behind keeping something so good, illegal. My husband (he's 60) and I have played this song over and over again today. Yeah we be trippin!


----------

